# Wich Descender for SRT



## Ace12 (Jan 1, 2009)

for those of you who climb SRT, wich descending device do you use and why?


----------



## woodchux (Jan 1, 2009)

I use a munter hitch on a biner... simple no extra gear needed.


----------



## Fireaxman (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a Petzl I'd, a GrisGris, a Petzl STOP, a Cardoid Figure 8, a Rescue 8, and I occasionally use a Munter. The I'd is absolutely the safest because of the Panic Stop feature and the extra cleat to make it fail safe if you put it on upside down. But I am using the STOP more and more frequently because it takes up slack more easily in short ascents and because I dont have to take it off the carabiner, or take the carabiner off my harness, to install it mid air.

It only works with 9 to 12mm though. I have to use the I'd (mine is a Large) for 1/2". I got the I'd when I was climbing mostly on Arbor Plex, Blue Streak, Spearment, and the original New England 1/2" static kernmantle. Then someone put me on to Blaze and Hi-vy, and I probably have bought my last piece of AP.

I like the STOP, GrisGris, and I'd over the Munter and figure 8s when I am climbing SRT exclusively and when I am using a single rope as a secondary tie in blocking down a spar because I CAN descend on them with only one hand in an emergency (although you are supposed to control descent with the other hand). I use the 8s and Munter mostly to take some of the friction off my friction hitch in long Ddrt (2 part line dynamic) descents. The Rescue 8 is also great for rigging, lowering limbs and pieces of spar.


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have 11mm static rope and will probably use that most of the time. Can static be used with DdRT, if I decide to give it a try someday?


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 1, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I've done a lot of climbing on 1/2 inch New England KMIII and it's a static rope. All arborist climbing ropes are considered static....or very close to static. None are even close to being dynamic.



Well mine is pretty stiff though. It's PMI Static rope, toughest on the planet, designed originaly for caving.


----------



## davej (Jan 2, 2009)

Ace12 said:


> I have 11mm static rope and will probably use that most of the time. Can static be used with DdRT, if I decide to give it a try someday?



All arborist rope is static but I've heard people say that arborist rope is different from static rock climbing rope.


----------



## Fireaxman (Jan 2, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I've done a lot of climbing on 1/2 inch New England KMIII and it's a static rope. All arborist climbing ropes are considered static....or very close to static. None are even close to being dynamic.



Probably depends on the rope. If TreeCo tells me KMIII is good for dynamic, I'll take that to the bank. I've never gotten any bad advice from him. But the *FIRST* generation New England 1/2" kernmantle that I have had for (I'm guessing) 10 years is far too stiff to tie back on itself with a Blakes or Taughtline in the traditional setup. Probably would be workable with a split tail and any of the "Advanced" friction hitches in a smaller and more supple accessory cord, but even then the tie in to the saddle would be bulky at best and might tend to work its way out. Somebody also tried to give me some Petzl 9mm Static that I had no use for except Zip line, too stiff.

The modern kernmantles and double braids with a stiffer outside braid that I have tried, however, have been Wonderful SRT or DdRT. TreeCo says KM III. I've used Blaze and Poison Hi-vy. A freind just bought some HTP and I am anxious to try that, even though it is not advertised for DdRT. It seems to be supple enough, but Sherrill calls the "Knotability" a "4".

Sherrill lists 8 ropes as good for SRT and DdRT on page 3 of their catalog. Ace12, I dont see PMI in their list, but they dont advertise caving supplies much.


----------



## Ghillie (Jan 2, 2009)

Ace12 said:


> Well mine is pretty stiff though. It's PMI Static rope, toughest on the planet, designed originaly for caving.



Are you using PMI EZ bend?


----------



## Ace12 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have both, EZ bend and Max Wear


----------

